# I need help



## Claudia G (8 mo ago)

Hi all. I need help. My precious Murphy has become anything but. I fear he is aggressive. When he bites & pulls at pant legs he crowls & pulls. There is no stopping him unless I put him in timeout. I redirect to toys to no avail. He is 13 weeks. Doesn’t want me to hold him & doesn’t get excited to see me - wag tail … 
thank you for ideas & suggestions


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I doubt he's agressive. It sounds like he needs some very active play time. They can sound like ferocious wild things at that age.

Do make sure nothing is hurting him anywhere.


----------



## Syllean (11 mo ago)

Worf did that all the time at that age with my winter boots. He would chase me around in my yard then latch on to my boot and growl. He thought it was amazing fun and it wasn't aggressive at all. He also did this with my pants and socks (ouch!) when we played inside the house.

He's 6 months old now and I think I can finally start wearing more than one pair of jeans again.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Truffles has always been a growler since she was a puppy.I was a little concerned at first... It's just the way she expresses herself because she is extremely lovable. My friend says she has attitude. 😁 I know the things that will cause her to growl. Like when I say, "let's brush your teeth" she will give me a ferocious growl, but once I pick her up she licks my face. When someone comes in the house she always grabs a toy in her mouth and runs around growling. She wants to play fetch with the toy. I remember both Scout and Truffles as puppies nipping by heels and pulling on my pants legs especially when I was on the stairs! It's kind of annoying because of their little shark teeth! They both really liked playing pull with the Skinneeez stuffless plush toys. They still enjoy playing pull with them sometimes. That might be a good toy for Murphy. Truffles has always growled while pulling, but I've never ever heard a growl come out of Scout. I also taught Truffles to howl.  Puppies love to play. BTW...Murphy is awfully cute!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree with Tom. Have you raised a puppy before? It sounds to me like you need the help of a good trainer to lead you through perfectly normal puppy behavior.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Sundance nipped at my pant legs when he needed to poop. He started this soon after we brought him home. When I first started noticing it, he would sometimes stop in the middle of play to do it, which made it even more confusing because it looked so much like wild play, but then he would play only half heartedly and didn’t want to be picked up. I eventually figured out that he would sort of sit and look at me before he started the nipping and if I took him out it completely prevented it. I’m not saying yours needs to go potty, but when they are trying to get our attention, sometimes they just want attention and playtime but other times they’re trying to communicate something they need. Identifying if there’s something specific can allow for earlier adjustments to prevent him learning demand barking/behavior or nipping to get what he wants. 

I was surprised by some of Sundance’s wild puppy behavior and play growls when he started really settling in and growing fast. I don't think it’s common for a puppy to have dangerously aggressive behavior at a young age, but it happens. I think it’s more common to be unfamiliar with or have forgotten what puppy wildness can look like and feel insecure about it, and it can be a lot sometimes. If you feel unsure, I think it’s a good idea to meet with a trainer who can see the puppy and give you suggestions. Or a puppy class!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Or a puppy class!


The problem with a puppy class (which I also highly recommend!) is that it is much less likely to have time to address specific problems like this that are unlikely to be exhibited in that setting. Even a single session with a trainer the home (sometimes it cane be your puppy class teacher!) can really be eye-opening to a new puppy owner.


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

Heather's said:


> Truffles has always been a growler since she was a puppy.I was a little concerned at first... It's just the way she expresses herself because she is extremely lovable. My friend says she has attitude. 😁 I know the things that will cause her to growl. Like when I say, "let's brush your teeth" she will give me a ferocious growl, but once I pick her up she licks my face. When someone comes in the house she always grabs a toy in her mouth and runs around growling. She wants to play fetch with the toy. I remember both Scout and Truffles as puppies nipping by heels and pulling on my pants legs especially when I was on the stairs! It's kind of annoying because of their little shark teeth! They both really liked playing pull with the Skinneeez stuffless plush toys. They still enjoy playing pull with them sometimes. That might be a good toy for Murphy. Truffles has always growled while pulling, but I've never ever heard a growl come out of Scout. I also taught Truffles to howl.  Puppies love to play. BTW...Murphy is awfully cute!


Lol Piper is similar. She sounds downright demonic when playing tug of war with her Dad. She also has a crazy playgrowl when she wrestles with her friends sometimes. Nothing aggressive about her though - she is playbowing, tail-wagging, taking turns, loose and wiggly body language...she's just a super vocal Cujo when roughhousing sometimes lol. She will also playgrowl and death shake her favorite stuffed bear which is always funny to watch.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Gosh, I so agree with those who’ve suggested some professional help; nipping and growling are not things to encourage, nor to ignore, nor to find amusing. Puppies need real guidance as to what is acceptable and what is not. Nipping and growling are potentially dangerous, can escalate, and need to be considered as something to sort out before someone gets injured or frightened - say a small child. There’s a huge difference between playbowing and ‘killing’ a toy, and aggression shown to an owner, any human, or another dog.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

There are a lot of behaviors that need in person "diagnosis" by someone who is an expert in dogs/ puppies - even if it's "aggression", there are many different reasons/ causes (including fear) that require different ways of addressing it - another reason why an expert trainer/ behaviorist would be useful. Though that being said, unless there's something seriously wrong with the dog (which is possible but unlikely in a Havanese) it is unlikely that it is actual aggression. I would definitely recommend a trainer and a puppy class. Even if it's wild play, it's something you will want to learn techniques to address so that it doesn't get worse as he gets older. 

I also agree that growling doesn't necessarily mean aggression, especially with a 13 week old puppy. Perry is a major talker and growls and grumbles all the time - it makes it difficult to figure out when it's a fear/ aggressive growl and when it's him grumbling/ talking. I know the difference but for others it sounds very similar. It can take time and experience to understand the difference - and a trainer can help you figure out when it's aggression and when it's playing. In either case you probably want to redirect it/ deal with it.


----------



## gaylestarkey (Aug 23, 2020)

Claudia G said:


> Hi all. I need help. My precious Murphy has become anything but. I fear he is aggressive. When he bites & pulls at pant legs he crowls & pulls. There is no stopping him unless I put him in timeout. I redirect to toys to no avail. He is 13 weeks. Doesn’t want me to hold him & doesn’t get excited to see me - wag tail …
> thank you for ideas & suggestions
> View attachment 177926


I have


Claudia G said:


> Hi all. I need help. My precious Murphy has become anything but. I fear he is aggressive. When he bites & pulls at pant legs he crowls & pulls. There is no stopping him unless I put him in timeout. I redirect to toys to no avail. He is 13 weeks. Doesn’t want me to hold him & doesn’t get excited to see me - wag tail …
> thank you for ideas & suggestions
> View attachment 177926


my Zach, almost two years old, is the most verbal dog I’ve ever known! I have come to understand that his growls are not always “ negative“ and often just a joyful noise in play, ferocious though it may sound! It takes time to absorb all those nuances. Likewise with the biting…at this age that mouth is a primary tool for exploring the world, and unless he learns bite inhibition, it can get out of control. He doesn’t yet know where the play ends and trouble starts. And he won’t learn it unless you teach it! If you’re like me, you don’t know how to teach it. So I learned. And during Covid lockdown, I made use of an online puppy training program called Baxter and Bella. Best money I‘ve spent (and it wasn’t much!). I am not associated with them in any way except as a very satisfied customer and user. My advice would be to start at the beginning and work those steps! Good luck… he’s an adorable and handsome boy!


----------

